# blefar



## elisabete pinto

Olá, pessoal

boa tarde.

alguém saberia me dizer como se usa em espanhol o verbo "blefar". Em frases como:

Estás blefando...
não blefes....

Obrigada

Abraços,

Elisabete


----------



## Vanda

Mentir? Engañar?


----------



## elisabete pinto

Oi, Vanda

não estou segura. É que para mim "blefar" tem algo de trapaça, não achas? 
No dicionário de espanhol vi como "trampear", mas nunca ouvi ou li tal palavra em espanhol. 
Curiosamente, em português de Portugal, "fazer trampa" é muito comum.
Vamos aguardar para ver se tenho outras sugestões.
Obrigada,
Elisabete


----------



## Vanda

Sim, Elisabete, é melhor esperar pelos especialistas. Com certeza há de ter uma expressão mais próxima do blefar.


----------



## MOC

elisabete pinto said:


> Oi, Vanda
> 
> não estou segura. É que para mim "blefar" tem algo de trapaça, não achas?
> No dicionário de espanhol vi como "trampear", mas nunca ouvi ou li tal palavra em espanhol.
> Curiosamente, em português de Portugal, "fazer trampa" é muito comum.
> Vamos aguardar para ver se tenho outras sugestões.
> Obrigada,
> Elisabete


 

Trampear é fazer batota/enganar. Usa-se. Eu ouço bastante.


----------



## Outsider

Olá. "Blefar" é um anglicismo com origem no inglês _bluff_. Lembrando-me disto, fui ver o que dizia o nosso dicionário inglês-espanhol:



> bluff
> 
> verbo intransitivo
> 
> tirarse un farol: _I knew he was bluffing when he started sweating_, supe que estaba mintiendo cuando empezó a sudar


----------



## Mangato

Eu entendí que blefar era o equivalente de "*Vacilar*", com o significado de zombar, ludibriar...
Gostaría de confirmação

Bom dia a todos

MANGATO


----------



## Vanda

Vacilar, não, Mangato. Enganar mesmo.


----------



## Outsider

Se for como em inglês, quer dizer fingir que se vai fazer algo, a fim de enganar os outros.


----------



## elisabete pinto

Olá a todos
apenas hoje consegui voltar ao foro.
Agradeço as respostas , mas sigo pesquisando .
"Blefar" tem mesmo este sentido que Outsider considerou. 
Creio que vem do jogo de cartas. Por isto, não sei se "engañar" é a  melhor tradução.

Li em algum lugar, "tirar un farol". 

Continuarei buscando. E não estou blefando;  ou estou???

Abz

Elisabete


----------



## Mangato

Nos jogos de cartas, e no poker em particular, *tirarse un farol, *ou* ir de farol,* é arriscar um envite com cartas ruins

Cumprimentos

Mangato


----------



## carlosghost

acho que deve deixar essa palavra...hummmm......nao a tenho usado nem lido nunca:S...ainda mais nao está no dicionário da real acadêmia espanhola..... acho q fica ai.. só é uma recomendacao...para que a gente nao se confunda
cumprimentos^^

mas....lembrando há uma palabra....parecida "blasfemar" que quer dizer "falar mentiras de alguem" (falar coisa má de alguém que nao é).isso é o que encontrei...


----------



## freunet

Oi pessoal; tudo bom?

Un equivalente en español de BLEFAR puede ser " Tomar el pelo" "Bromear" "No Hablar en serio" (Brincadeira)
Bye


----------



## Sparkle

freunet said:


> Oi pessoal; tudo bom?
> 
> Un equivalente en español de BLEFAR puede ser " Tomar el pelo" "Bromear" "No Hablar en serio" (Brincadeira)
> Bye



Hmm, eu diria que esses não são exactamente equivalentes a 'fazer bluff' ou 'blefar' em BP.
Tomar el pelo a alguién é mais como teasing, na brincadeira (to pull one's leg), enquanto fazer bluff envolve normalmente algo de trapaça, como disse a Elisabete. Bromear também peca por aí, é mais "inofensivo" que fazer bluff.

De qualquer modo, de momento não me consigo lembrar de nenhuma palavra ou expressão que encaixe...


----------



## freunet

Oi Sparkle:

Disculpa Sparkle, mas eu pensei que a pergunta era, qual é o equivalente no espanhol do verbo BLEFAR. BLEFAR no espanhol quer dizer "Brincar", " Nao falar a serio" pelo menos aqui no Chile.


Bye


----------



## carlosghost

desculpem por ler muito rapido.. mas agora vou poder ajudar melhor ..estou estudando minha carreira no brasil  ... vamos ai..."blefar" no Michaelis, segundo o q li acima e um amigo da UNB...
vem de enganar dizendo que se tem boas cartas no poker; ou mais geral, enganar com falsas aparencias, especialmente de superioridade de força ou situaçao ventajosa, criando uma historia para que outro caia; o fala a vitima quem sabe ou suspeita muito do engano .. 

entao estamos tipo traducindo algo como "eu tenho saudades disso" para um "yo extrano eso" que nao tem traduçao direta por ser muito exato XD! ...mas "fingir, ardid, fraude, mentir ou enganar" como disse Vanda no começo ...acho seriam os mais proximos.. 

peço ajuda pra encontrar o melhor dicionario em internet (tipo o Aurelio XD) de portugues brasileiro para poder ajudar-me e ajudar voces, ou melhor ainda escrever o significado para nos os hispanofalantes


----------

